# The Notes (Script for NI Kontakt) Display notes and chords



## Mika31sens (Dec 24, 2012)

[align=center]The Notes







Here's a program I made to display notes and chords. The goal is educational.

Up to 10 notes with alterations can be displayed on a musical staff covering the range of 88 notes of the piano.

It also displays the name of the note and acknowledge the following chords:

Maj
min
sus2
7
maj7
m7
m7M
dim
7dim

It recognizes the chord inversions.

A switch allows you to select the display with sharps or flats for the notes and chords.

Simply copy the 3 files in the same folder and open a sound with the same midi channel.
In the internationnal language : The Notes.nki
En Français : Les Notes.nki

Thank you Nils for his script recognition.


Thank you for leaving a note. The program asked me a few hours ...



To load files : 

http://9giga.sfr.fr/n/50-2/share/LNK434850dad5a18a191/


[/align]


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Mika,

What a nice little Christmas gift. I'll bet that was a fun script to write. :lol: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## doitnow (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## bouziane faycel (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks Big Bob


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 15, 2017)

Except Big Bob didn't write that script


----------



## keepforest (Jan 15, 2017)

Can anybody share this script? Very interesting. The link is too old and not working.


----------



## clisma (Jan 15, 2017)

This is very nice of you and I believe this must have taken you some time, so kudos for your effort. If somebody handed me a chart in Cm with that chord written out and that chord symbol next to it though, I would be needlessly confused.


----------



## bouziane faycel (Jan 15, 2017)

sory EvilDragon. i dont know. so thanks for the this interesting script


----------

